# perch lures and jigs



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I fish for perch mainly in up ground resavors, in north west ohio. There are not many places to buy shiners close just cubs. I was woundering if anyone new of any lures or jigs that work good for perch. I've visted ole pete's web page,but htere 's so much to chose from. any help would be nice.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

rapala jigging thing idk wats its called but its like the norrthland airplane that also works good!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Check these out. www.lunkercity.com Fin-s-fish is the ones i use. Smallest size works good on all panfish.


----------

